# Rastamouse



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2011)

No thread? Watched episode 1, seems like great fun.

Videos are disappearing from youtube quickly so may not work for long.

 

http://www.rastamouse.com/#/mainscene


----------



## trashpony (Feb 2, 2011)

You can watch it on iplayer


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 2, 2011)

President Wensley Dale?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2011)

trashpony said:


> You can watch it on iplayer


 
Of course, I forgot to add that.

 Just mentioned the youtube thing because it's embedded and might turn into a removal notice.


----------



## chintz (Feb 2, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> No thread?



admittedly not a thread but I did mention it 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/338377-Piss-off-Zingzillas/page4


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2011)

Fuckin A


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 3, 2011)

"now tell us please, how you make dis irie dish, which is clearly made o' cheese"


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Made me wince all the way through, tbh. White people having an excuse to wander round doing extremely poor Jamaican accents and 'skanking' fills me with quite some, erm, dread.


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> Made me wince all the way through, tbh. White people having an excuse to wander round doing extremely poor Jamaican accents and 'skanking' fills me with quite some, erm, dread.


 
This is what I feared when I first heard about it. Not seen it yet though (youtube blocked here).


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 3, 2011)

I an I cyant wait ta see dis bludclaaat!


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, that kind of thing 



Not that I'm assuming you're white, Dr Furface


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> Made me wince all the way through, tbh. White people having an excuse to wander round doing extremely poor Jamaican accents and 'skanking' fills me with quite some, erm, dread.


 
This, I still can't quite decide whether it's racist  or genius  ?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> This, I still can't quite decide whether it's racist  or genius  ?


I'm (mostly) sure the intentions are good. I don't know much about reggae but have heard that the musical references are good and interesting. But... I really have had quite enough of "yeah mon" impressions.


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> Made me wince all the way through, tbh. White people having an excuse to wander round doing extremely poor Jamaican accents and 'skanking' fills me with quite some, erm, dread.


 
It's written and voiced by black people - Reggie Yates is the voice of Rastamouse IIRC.


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> This, I still can't quite decide whether it's racist  or genius  ?


 

How is it racist?! This has been going around Twitter for a few days and personally I think people need to lighten the fuck up!


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2011)

voice is by reggie yates, a british black man of ghanian descent. dunno why they couldn't have used someone with a west indian background?

an' t'ing.


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2011)

FFS! It's a kid's cartoon! does it have to be dripping with autheticity or just a bit of fun with an essentially great message at it's heart?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

pootle said:


> It's written and voiced by black people - Reggie Yates is the voice of Rastamouse IIRC.


Yes, but who's the audience going to be and who's going to be skanking around doing the impressions? And what sort of programme ideas do black people have to submit if they actually want their career to go anywhere?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

pootle said:


> FFS! It's a kid's cartoon! does it have to be dripping with autheticity or just a bit of fun with an essentially great message at it's heart?


What's the great message? (genuine question)


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2011)

pootle said:


> How is it racist?! This has been going around Twitter for a few days and personally I think people need to lighten the fuck up!


 
Think about it, a Rastafarian mouse who can't function without his "food" ie. weed, that just so happens to be called cheese (nothing to do with the strain of weed eh ? ) no lazy stereotypes going on there then. 

Fuck it, the kids like it and that's all that counts.


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

pootle said:


> personally I think people need to _lighten_ the fuck up!




(only just saw that bit!)


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2011)

the three year old does seem keen. i'm of two minds, although i suspect it doesn't matter much in the long run.


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Think about it, a Rastafarian mouse who can't function without his "food" ie. weed, that just so happens to be called cheese (nothing to do with the strain of weed eh ? ) no lazy stereotypes going on there then.



He's a mouse! It's a stereotype of mice eating cheese! I never knew there was a type of weed called cheese and I'm sure most kids won't think "cheese huh? I know what that really means" 

And Mation...one of the main themes of the Rastamouse books (and now tv) is redemption, not revenge is the way to approach problems. Make a bad thing good!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2011)

pootle said:


> He's a mouse! It's a stereotype of mice eating cheese! I never knew there was a type of weed called cheese and I'm sure most kids won't think "cheese huh? I know what that really means"
> 
> And Mation...one of the main themes of the Rastamouse books (and now tv) is redemption, not revenge is the way to approach problems. Make a bad thing good!


 So it's based on a lie?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 3, 2011)

pootle said:


> And Mation...one of the main themes of the Rastamouse books (and now tv) is redemption, not revenge is the way to approach problems. Make a bad thing good!


 
Yeah! The nasty cheese pincher actually was lonely and longed for some friends to make a cheese pie for. His incessant pilfering of milk-derived products from Half Pint's dairy was just a cry for help.

And if people want to do ill thought out, at best irksome and at worst offensive impressions of people who don't talk RP, it's hardly the fault of childrens telly.


----------



## past caring (Feb 3, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> So it's based on a lie?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

pootle said:


> He's a mouse! It's a stereotype of mice eating cheese! I never knew there was a type of weed called cheese and I'm sure most kids won't think "cheese huh? I know what that really means"


I think that's a bit naive, pootle.



pootle said:


> And Mation...one of the main themes of the Rastamouse books (and now tv) is redemption, not revenge is the way to approach problems. Make a bad thing good!


That was somewhat obscured for me by what I imagined and have seen (from some people) to be the response.



King Biscuit Time said:


> And if people want to do ill thought out, at best irksome and at worst offensive impressions of people who don't talk RP, it's hardly the fault of childrens telly.


Yes, that's a fair point. But from what I've seen so far I'm going to have to put up with a lot of that as an indirect but readily traceable result of the programme.


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh well.

I guess I'm a bit naive then if I can't see the raging and rampant racism in  Rastamouse.

Is it cos I is White/naive?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Who said it was ragingly and rampantly racist then? No one in this thread, that I can see. It wasn't what I meant either - no reading between the lines - I meant exactly what I posted.

Stop sulking and think about think about what was said. Or not. Oh well.


----------



## pootle (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not sulking! Just overtired...will prob need a nap before cbeebies* this afternoon.

*my phone just auto-corrected cbeebies to Cheshire. It's all about the cheese!


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## ringo (Feb 3, 2011)

What a load of shite. It's intended to represent exactly what it purports to. Cheese is not supposed to be weed.

The books have been around for some years, distributed by Dub Vendor when I bought them for my daughter. It was written by a Rasta with no hidden meanings or fakery. If you think its all about weed or an excuse to put on a bad accent you are just applying your own preconceptions/agenda to the programme.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 3, 2011)

TBH, a different type of accent on telly's rare enough


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

ringo said:


> What a load of shite. It's intended to represent exactly what it purports to. Cheese is not supposed to be weed.
> 
> The books have been around for some years, distributed by Dub Vendor when I bought them for my daughter. It was written by a Rasta with no hidden meanings or fakery. If you think its all about weed or an excuse to put on a bad accent you are just applying your own preconceptions/agenda to the programme.


You haven't read this thread very closely then. My main concern is that I'm not to be surrounded by well meaning "yeah mon"ers because IME it's _extremely_ tiresome.

Just trying to head it off at the pass 

E2a: And I do think that that cheese = weed here, but that's probably part of a long tradition of smuggling something for the grown-ups into kids' telly (with_ possibly_ an enthusiastic dab of lazy stereotyping to support the idea of getting the programme made/book published somewhere along the line).


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2011)

A kid's tv program with thinly-veiled drugs references ? 

No wai !!!


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> Yes, that kind of thing
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm assuming you're white, Dr Furface


Yes I am white - I'm a white mouse! And I'm right pissed off about Rastamouse I can tell you. Fucking rodentist shite!


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> You haven't read this thread very closely then. My main concern is that I'm not to be surrounded by well meaning "yeah mon"ers because IME it's _extremely_ tiresome.
> 
> Just trying to head it off at the pass


 
Would this be any different if they'd got people who actually have Jamaican accents to voice it?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> Would this be any different if they'd got people who actually have Jamaican accents to voice it?


What - the likelihood of people doing dreadful impersonations? Or my concern that people might do them? Certainly no to the latter, and no to the former too I should think.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 3, 2011)

Urban 75 - stealing childhood since 1975


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, all i know is that I heard reggae music, saw proper old-school stop motion animation of little mice who play in a band, one of them rollerblades and is hungry for cheese, and it put a massive smile on my face. Then I went back to the thread and ruined it for myself by thinking about it


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> What - the likelihood of people doing dreadful impersonations? Or my concern that people might do them? Certainly no to the latter, and no to the former too I should think.



The former, the point being that if you want kids to be exposed to more than the Cambridge Footlights furry society you're going to get some fallout. Ok, it could probably have been a lot better, but it's fucking CBeebies.


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Well, all i know is that I heard reggae music, saw proper old-school stop motion animation of little mice who play in a band, one of them rollerblades and is hungry for cheese, and it put a massive smile on my face. Then I went back to the thread and ruined it for myself by thinking about it


 
One has blades, one rollerskates and one a skateboard - a rare unification of disparate groups.


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> The former, the point being that if you want kids to be exposed to more than the Cambridge Footlights furry society you're going to get some fallout. Ok, it could probably have been a lot better, but it's fucking CBeebies.


 Um, please don't tell me what fallout I should and shouldn't have to put up with, ta. 

I know it's tiresome to keep hearing from black people about how some things feel in the context of growing up affected by racism. (Not nearly as tiresome as experiencing it, mind.) It makes people uncomfortable and feel defensive. But if SOMEONE would actually read what I fucking wrote you'll see that I'm not campaigning for the programme to be taken off air or for (white) parents not to be allowed to enjoy it with their kids. I'm just pointing out that white people skanking around has a bit of annoying history that may not have occurred to everyone and that I really don't want to have to put up with a tonne of it. 

Jesus 

e2a: @ Crispy, what made me wince was the thought of the possible response to the programme rather than reggae-playing stop-motion mice on wheels!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah, I see. Kids in the playground pretending to be rastamouse without realising why he speaks like that?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Ah, I see. Kids in the playground pretending to be rastamouse without realising why he speaks like that?


Actually, less that. If we're ever going to become a society in which race isn't an issue then what the kids do innocently (i.e. without it being driven by attitudes learnt from racist parents at home) is fine, I think. My friend's white son does a fantastic impression of a Nigerian that cracks me up and I think is brilliant. Similarly, I've heard teenagers calling themselves and others coloured, and while that's not a great term in my associations, it really doesn't seem to be used the same way by them.

No, it was more the thought of adults doing it that was a worry! I've experienced it before and it ain't pretty


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2011)

Christ yes, I can imagine. Personally, I'll go as far as "ting gwan?" (or, similarly "aye-oop?") among friends, but wouldn't dream of going the full rasta.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> Actually, less that. If we're ever going to become a society in which race isn't an issue then what the kids do innocently (i.e. without it being driven by attitudes learnt from racist parents at home) is fine, I think. My friend's white son does a fantastic impression of a Nigerian that cracks me up and I think is brilliant. Similarly, I've heard teenagers calling themselves and others coloured, and while that's not a great term in my associations, it really doesn't seem to be used the same way by them.
> 
> No, it was more the thought of adults doing it that was a worry! I've experienced it before and it ain't pretty


 
Ah - thank you for explaining. I didn't understand what you meant before (and had to look up skanking )


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the indisputable king [musical] mouse of kids tv


Theres nothing that mouse cant play

Anyway, real rasta nah eat no white-blood cheese


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Christ yes, I can imagine. Personally, I'll go as far as "ting gwan?" (or, similarly "aye-oop?") among friends, but wouldn't dream of going the full rasta.


I'd have to reach for the mind bleach, tbh  There's a clear difference, I think, between peppering one's language with bits picked up from the people around you and acting out racist stereotypes and I was worried that this might give people (not you!) an excuse to do it with impunity.



trashpony said:


> Ah - thank you for explaining. I didn't understand what you meant before (and had to look up skanking )


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> Um, please don't tell me what fallout I should and shouldn't have to put up with, ta.
> 
> I know it's tiresome to keep hearing from black people about how some things feel in the context of growing up affected by racism. (Not nearly as tiresome as experiencing it, mind.) It makes people uncomfortable and feel defensive. But if SOMEONE would actually read what I fucking wrote you'll see that I'm not campaigning for the programme to be taken off air or for (white) parents not to be allowed to enjoy it with their kids. I'm just pointing out that white people skanking around has a bit of annoying history that may not have occurred to everyone and that I really don't want to have to put up with a tonne of it.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, that's what I understood from your post. My point is that if you want to expose kids to something other than a bunch of RP twats dancing around in costumes you can't expect them to realise the full implications of copying the accents etc. Not that you should have to put up with it (especially adults)... Tough balance to get right, you could do nothing like this in which case a lot of kids would grow up in relative cultural vacuum. On the other hand I do think it's kind of shit stereotypes like Jamaican accent = rasta, must like reggae, skanking etc persist. But this CBeebies, it's hard to get that kind of complexity across to young children. Could try harder though.


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> Yes, that's what I understood from your post. My point is that if you want to expose kids to something other than a bunch of RP twats dancing around in costumes you can't expect them to realise the full implications of copying the accents etc. Not that you should have to put up with it (especially adults)... Tough balance to get right, you could do nothing like this in which case a lot of kids would grow up in relative cultural vacuum. On the other hand I do think it's kind of shit stereotypes like Jamaican accent = rasta, must like reggae, skanking etc persist. But this CBeebies, it's hard to get that kind of complexity across to young children. Could try harder though.


Tbh that doesn't read like you understood what I meant at all, but perhaps you haven't had a chance to read what I wrote in post #46


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> I'd have to reach for the mind bleach, tbh


 
You make me want to film a video of me lip-syncing the real thing, just to see your face


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Crispy said:


> You make me want to film a video of me lip-syncing the real thing, just to see your face


oh christ no that would be so _mean_


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> Tbh that doesn't read like you understood what I meant at all, but perhaps you haven't had a chance to read what I wrote in post #46


 
I just wrote a fairly shit-slingy post then realised I'd just watched both series of 'the thick of it' and it probably wasn't a great idea... I think we're probably arguing at cross-purposes anyway reading over the thread, so would probably be sensible to leave it (the argument, not the thread).


----------



## Maggot (Feb 3, 2011)

Mation said:


> I'd have to reach for the mind bleach, tbh  There's a clear difference, I think, between peppering one's language with bits picked up from the people around you and acting out racist stereotypes and I was worried that this might give people (not you!) an excuse to do it with impunity.



Can you give some examples of these racist stereotypes?


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Can you give some examples of these racist stereotypes?


No, Maggot. I can't. Be arsed to engage with you from that starting point, that is.

Deary me...


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2011)

Jah bless everyone


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> I just wrote a fairly shit-slingy post then realised I'd just watched both series of 'the thick of it' and it probably wasn't a great idea... I think we're probably arguing at cross-purposes anyway reading over the thread, so would probably be sensible to leave it (the argument, not the thread).


Missed this before.

_I_ wasn't talking at cross-purposes - _you_ were! 

When I said I didn't think you understood what I meant <breathes> I meant that I agree (mostly) with what you said in post #51 (other than that I don't think kids copying accents is a problem), but you seemed to be responding as though I was arguing against that, which I wasn't  

Where I did get cross with you was when you, a white person, were busy telling me, a black person, about what sort of 'fallout' I should put up with. Which wasn't really on.


----------



## Cid (Feb 3, 2011)

I didn't say you had to put up with it, i said 'you're going to get some fallout'. It doesn't imply you should have to put up with anything; it was badly worded mind you, basically meant there are always going to be positives/negatives to weigh up. 'I know it's tiresome to keep hearing from black people about how some things feel in the context of growing up affected by racism' isn't exactly a pleasant thing to say either.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 3, 2011)

From Mumsnet:



> I know there has been a long culture of nudge nudge wink wink adult references in kids shows, but this is going WAY TOO FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  For this reason alone, I hope they commission a second series


----------



## Mation (Feb 3, 2011)

Cid said:


> I didn't say you had to put up with it, i said 'you're going to get some fallout'. It doesn't imply you should have to put up with anything; it was badly worded mind you, basically meant there are always going to be positives/negatives to weigh up. 'I know it's tiresome to keep hearing from black people about how some things feel in the context of growing up affected by racism' isn't exactly a pleasant thing to say either.


Just got back in... Ok, I misunderstood what you meant by fallout, and it seems that we agree about all the other stuff  

The tiresome comment wasn't directed at you, btw. And nor was it meant to be a nasty thing to say - it is 'just' a feeling I get on quite a few threads of "oh no, not again, why can't we just be allowed to say/do/enjoy something that was meant well without having someone banging on about racism again, you great spoilsport" (see the last post on page 1 for an example) and I can kind of sympathise with it. But hey ho, I'll do it anyway


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 4, 2011)

Jamaicans who just showed me this think it is class...the accents not great but still love it


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 4, 2011)

trashpony said:


> From Mumsnet:
> 
> 
> 
> For this reason alone, I hope they commission a second series




init kids tv and drug taking go hand in hand....MR Benn, magic roundabout etc etc....would love to know the shit being dropped when they pulled together the night garden


----------



## pootle (Feb 4, 2011)

I always thought I was quite an accomplished drug taker but even people on MUMSNET know what cheese really is.  Sigh

I'm going to hang up my mirror in shame *shakes head*


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2011)

there's plenty of urbanites on mumsnet

obviously they tidy their clothes up a bit before going on mumsnet


----------



## pootle (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother's taking/knowing about drugs?! The outrage!!

Someone has called social services/the daily mail right?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 4, 2011)

pootle said:


> Mother's taking/knowing about drugs?! The outrage!!
> 
> Someone has called social services/the daily mail right?


 
I'm sure waterloowelshy has already been in touch


----------



## IC3D (Feb 5, 2011)

This is class but I'm wondering when he's "gwan put fire pon de sodamice" or "shoutdown Babybell"


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 5, 2011)

IC3D said:


> This is class but I'm wondering when he's "gwan put fire pon de sodamice" or "shoutdown Babybell"


----------



## Numbers (Feb 6, 2011)

Not read the thread, but me and my missus absolutely love this show, with a capital LOVE.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 7, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Jamaicans who just showed me this think it is class...the accents not great but still love it


 
Are any of them Rastafarians?

Serious question.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ym32j/Rastamouse_Hot_Hot_Hot/


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 9, 2011)

i really don't think cheese is any drug innuendo, having watched the programme. it is just mice eating cheese, like mice famously do, there is nothing knowing about the way it is used in the plots.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 9, 2011)

Irie! Rastamouse's cry taken up by toddlers across the kingdom:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mediamonkeyblog/2011/feb/09/irie-rastamouse-cbeebies?CMP=twt_fd


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 9, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> i really don't think cheese is any drug innuendo, having watched the programme. it is just mice eating cheese, like mice famously do, there is nothing knowing about the way it is used in the plots.



It's the hand gesture in the first episode when the mouse goes into the shop that was in question I think. "Ya got summa dat cheese me like" accompanied by V shaped fingers to mouth gesture.


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 9, 2011)

Ting gwan lol


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 9, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ym32j/Rastamouse_Hot_Hot_Hot/


 
More drugs references! Rastamouse spends the episode searching for ginger beer and then throws a party *nudge* *nudge*


----------



## susie12 (Feb 9, 2011)

He is the Morse de nos jours.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2011)

if you think this is racist, you wanna see Pakirat.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2011)

http://newsthump.com/2011/02/14/ras...-to-be-stopped-and-searched-than-fingermouse/


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh my god. People who are offended by Rastamouse should be strangled  

‘My child is white and I feel if she was to say this to another child who was not white it would be seen as her insulting the other child,’ said a mother on parenting forum Mumsnet.

Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/tv/855393-rastamouse-lands-bbc-in-centre-of-race-row#ixzz1Dwd2Zb9k


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 14, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> Oh my god. People who are offended by Rastamouse should be strangled
> 
> ‘My child is white and I feel if she was to say this to another child who was not white it would be seen as her insulting the other child,’ said a mother on parenting forum Mumsnet.
> 
> Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/tv/855393-rastamouse-lands-bbc-in-centre-of-race-row#ixzz1Dwd2Zb9k


 
that particlar mother is a racist... end of story as kids have been talking in fake Jamaican/patios accents for the last 10 or more years... what does she think Jafakian is....


----------



## Onket (Feb 14, 2011)

A typo?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 14, 2011)

nah, he's dyslexic


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2011)

> Stephen Malley, a white, 51-year-old driving instructor  said: "I and I is loving Rastamouse, seen. He's making a bad ting good, y'git me star?
> 
> "Any man dem hating on those likkle rodents is an utter raasclart, seen."
> 
> He added in his normal voice: "I'm not imitating black people, I'm imitating black people portrayed as rodents, so it's not racist."



http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/arts-&-entertainment/rastamouse-already-annoying-201102143540/


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

My mate has had rastamouse dubstep played on her fanny like a harmonica.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2011)

That's just filth


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 16, 2011)

From the guardian link above - 

"Monkey suggests BBC director general Mark Thompson adopt "irie" as his rallying call to the troops – it beats 'Delivering Quality First' hands down."

lol.

Saw my first episiode last night - its not bad, it ain't oliver postgate but it made me and the missus smile. 

More jamaican patois on the telly i say. 
Today Ceebeebies - toomorrow News at Ten.


----------



## radio_atomica (Feb 16, 2011)

my children thouroughly enjoyed that remix


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't wait for the episode where they all get aids from battymouse


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> init kids tv and drug taking go hand in hand....MR Benn, magic roundabout etc etc....would love to know the shit being dropped when they pulled together the night garden


 
surrealism, leftfield humour and plain 'wtf' concepts are not the sole preserve of stoners and trip-heads.

Although I do think someone was smoking crack when they decided to set Highlander the cartoon in a post-apoc world like it was just after the events of Highlander 2


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhh mate, I LOVE highlander


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2011)

Ramireeez!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 16, 2011)

Heeeere we are! Born to be kings! Princes of the universe!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 16, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> if you think this is racist, you wanna see Pakirat.


proper lol


----------



## classicdish (Feb 16, 2011)

For-and-against debate at The Voice: http://www.voice-online.co.uk/content.php?show=18933

A couple of people on the comments thread objecting about the use of a mouse (which they see as dirty vermin) instead of, for example, a lion. Also objecting that character is called 'rastamouse' rather than 'jamaican mouse' as they don't see any references to rastafarianism in the programmes. Plenty of others welcoming the use of patois in kids programmes and enjoying it.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Is The Voice a bit like The Sun?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 17, 2011)

More on Rastamouse on BBC Breakfast at the mo, with the writer and illustrator on the sofa.

I don't believe there are any drug references in this fwiw - the writer seems to be a middle aged rasta, hardly the type to seek out, smoke or even know Exodus crew cheese. It's not slang I hear from that generation. Now you could make the argument that the voiceover crew could be making the connection, but it's more likely that people are putting their own preconceptions onto things. Cheese and mice innit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

I was only being tongue in cheek when I mentioned the "cheese" thing at the beginning of this thread but people really seem to believe it. Classic.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 17, 2011)

People are going on about it all over the web Drew - it's not your doing


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2011)

can't get a sniff of cheese round these parts for love nor money. Every cunt is pumping out bone-dry jack herer or that pot o gold shit


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

tarannau said:


> People are going on about it all over the web Drew - it's not your doing


 
Find me an earlier reference if you can ? I made the same remark on facebook too the morning after the first episode aired, I want the credit for this one godammit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 17, 2011)

Wallace and Gromit seems completely different to me now, major cheese-heads.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

So, rastamouse isn't racist. But it might be offensive to rastafarians?

That's ok isn't it. People should mock religion. From an early age.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2011)

as a type of reformation movement the rastas are following good proddy traditions, don't mock them. Shame about the homophobia angle mind, but I don't think thats one of the core tenets...


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> So, rastamouse isn't racist. But it might be offensive to rastafarians?
> 
> That's ok isn't it. People should mock religion. From an early age.


 
The co writer and inspiration for the book is a rastafarian, possibly, I think. 

They were talking about accusations of racism on breakfast.  Now I haven't seen more than a minute or two of rastamouse but one of the presenters said ''and the (petty?) criminals always get turned into good people in the end'' which made me prick my ears up.  I wonder if they would have described the naughty characters in another programme as criminals.   

I don't know, as I say it just struck me as odd but I haven't seen a lot of this or any kid's programmes for a lot of years.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 17, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> as a type of reformation movement the rastas are following good proddy traditions, don't mock them. Shame about the homophobia angle mind, but I don't think thats one of the core tenets...


 
Certain sects of Rastafari have some very unpalatable views on a lot of things. Not least women.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

So, like all religions, its a sack of Shit, followed by simpletons.

Oh, and obviously mice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2011)

take THAT, centuries of intellectual tradition and socio-cultural significance.

Having been raised in faith and rejected it from a position of understanding what I reject, I find the blithe offhanded mud slinging of the hobby atheists fucking irritating.

Heh. I'm being 'not-holier than thou'


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 17, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> take THAT, centuries of intellectual tradition and socio-cultural significance.
> 
> Having been raised in faith and rejected it from a position of understanding what I reject, I find the blithe offhanded mud slinging of the hobby atheists fucking irritating.
> 
> Heh. I'm being 'not-holier than thou'



Well said DC, too much of this patronising hypocritical bullshit goes on round here.


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh noes, aggressive atheists!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2011)

call me a mental, but I'd like people who want to rubbish religion to have some understanding of what they are rubbishing. 'Oh it is all fairy stories for morons' just isn't going to cut it, I'm afraid. I'm not even asking for some jesuit level of theological debate here- address the conceptual flaws, denounce the evils done in the name of god- thats fish in a barrel stuff. 'its all nonsense for morons' is to write off a huge chunk of the worlds population as deluded idiots. And, if I can be a cunt, it is simply the product of a western intellectual tradition that values the empirical over the spiritual. 

That sounded much better in my head.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> ....Having been raised in faith and rejected it from a position of understanding what I reject...



Erm. I was too.


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> call me a mental, but I'd like people who want to rubbish religion to have some understanding of what they are rubbishing. 'Oh it is all fairy stories for morons' just isn't going to cut it, I'm afraid. I'm not even asking for some jesuit level of theological debate here- address the conceptual flaws, denounce the evils done in the name of god- thats fish in a barrel stuff. 'its all nonsense for morons' is to write off a huge chunk of the worlds population as deluded idiots. And, if I can be a cunt, it is simply the product of a western intellectual tradition that values the empirical over the spiritual.
> 
> That sounded much better in my head.


 
mental


----------



## Thora (Feb 17, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> The co writer and inspiration for the book is a rastafarian, possibly, I think.
> 
> They were talking about accusations of racism on breakfast.  Now I haven't seen more than a minute or two of rastamouse but one of the presenters said ''and the (petty?) criminals always get turned into good people in the end'' which made me prick my ears up.  I wonder if they would have described the naughty characters in another programme as criminals.
> 
> I don't know, as I say it just struck me as odd but I haven't seen a lot of this or any kid's programmes for a lot of years.


 Isn't he a crime fighting mouse though?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Mar 15, 2011)

trashpony said:


> I'm sure waterloowelshy has already been in touch


 
You are such a Fu*ing bore. So boring that you continue to post in the Baby thread despite your boy being about 4 or 5! Life must be very sad for you.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy moly.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 15, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> call me a mental, but I'd like people who want to rubbish religion to have some understanding of what they are rubbishing. 'Oh it is all fairy stories for morons' just isn't going to cut it, I'm afraid. I'm not even asking for some jesuit level of theological debate here- address the conceptual flaws, denounce the evils done in the name of god- thats fish in a barrel stuff. 'its all nonsense for morons' is to write off a huge chunk of the worlds population as deluded idiots. And, if I can be a cunt, it is simply the product of a western intellectual tradition that values the empirical over the spiritual.
> 
> That sounded much better in my head.


 
Surely the volume of believers has very little to do with how nonsensical it all is?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 15, 2011)

waterloowelshy said:


> You are such a Fu*ing bore. So boring that you continue to post in the Baby thread despite your boy being about 4 or 5! Life must be very sad for you.


 
WTF is wrong with you?  SO MUCH bitterness!  I thought you'd calmed the fuck down over the last couple of years - learnt a bit about *empathy* - but nope!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Mar 15, 2011)

sheothebudworths said:


> WTF is wrong with you?  SO MUCH bitterness!  I thought you'd calmed the fuck down over the last couple of years - learnt a bit about *empathy* - but nope!


 
trashpony must obviously be slightly obsessed with me if she feels the need to bring my name up in conversation about a rastamouse. If she links with me such a tenuous subject, then no doubt she dreams of me every night. Whilst i am touched by her affection, it is also a bit scary, if not a little bit creepy.

And for the record i have plenty of empathy thanks. I don't tend to post much these days, mainly because life is too busy and fun. Clearly its not for some of you. Enjoy. Keep on obsessing about me.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 15, 2011)

Tbf I think of waterloowelshy everytime I smoke crack with my kids


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2011)

waterloowelshy said:


> trashpony must obviously be slightly obsessed with me if she feels the need to bring my name up in conversation about a rastamouse.



he's not "a" rastamouse.  He is "the" rastamouse.

Rastamouse, rastamouse, rastamouse.  That looks well weird when you say it over and over again.  Probably the weed I had for breakfast though, TBF.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Surely the volume of believers has very little to do with how nonsensical it all is?


 
On a personal level, no. But if you think outside of your own head about the nature of religion you will see that there are billions who believe in something. A lot of those people are from orthodox faiths or bizarre off shoots of a faith. People still today fight and die if not as believers true but as members of a sect within a religion that is as culturally tied to faith as we english once were. Think about the (probably apocryphal) story I once heard about an englishman talking to an irishman:

'Are you protestant or catholic'

'I don't belive in God'

'Aye, but are you protestant or catholic'

So. If you want to actually engage with a social cause you are going to have to accept that even in england and the colonies (lol) we base a judicial system on judeo christian principles. And we are the supposed godless western secular hell-bound. The atheistic attitude (the gleeful one anyway) to religion as opposed to someone who cares to learn and understand what he seeks to subvert seems to me like the Nazi's compared to the british empire. The nazis managed near 20 years. The empire ran for near four hundred. 

Now wether your attitudes are benign, or malign, you cannot dismiss belief. Not for the evil it does, nor the good.

And not the people who have belief. Badness done in the name cannot go unpunished nor barbaric repressive strains of faiths go unchallenged. /

Anyway I have heavied this out. Back to racistmouse


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2011)

I can see how some people might object to the stereotyping, but I'm afraid I like it.  It's a damn sight better than Bob the Builder, or Horrid Henry, or Power Rangers, or most of the other tripe that's on kids TV*.

*(Deadly 60's _brilliant_ though)


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2011)

Some of the comments on the Voice article that someone linked earlier are a little nuts.



> So you have:
> Postman Pat
> Bob the Builder
> Charlie and Lola
> ...



I think s/he's mousist.


----------



## Santino (Mar 15, 2011)

I've gone off Rastamouse since seeing Reggie Yates be offensively ignorant on that Comic Relief living in the slums thing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Some of the comments on the Voice article that someone linked earlier are a little nuts.
> 
> *
> 
> I think s/he's mousist.*



Maybe, or perhaps the point is that it would be nice for people/children/characters from The Caribbean or Africa to be portrayed as _human beings_ as well.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 15, 2011)

Santino said:


> I've gone off Rastamouse since seeing Reggie Yates be offensively ignorant on that Comic Relief living in the slums thing.


 
Eh? What did he say/do?


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Maybe, or perhaps the point is that it would be nice for people/children/characters from The Caribbean or Africa to be portrayed as _human beings_ as well.


 
That's probably valid, but only as a criticism of broadcasting, not of this particular programme.


----------



## Santino (Mar 15, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Eh? What did he say/do?



He befriended an aspiring musician, and as he left said he wanted to see him get rich, driving a big car, buying bling. And I thought that saying that, whilst stood in a slum of hundreds of thousands of the poorest people in the world, was about the most idiotic thing someone could have come up with.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 15, 2011)

If this programe was a fair representation of Rasta there would be some burnt sodamice in it. The Easy crew always make a bad thing good after all.  FYAH!!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Some of the comments on the Voice article that someone linked earlier are a little nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> I think s/he's mousist.


 
He/she is also incorrect. Just a few moments spent looking at the shows that are on cbeebies alone will show that.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/shows/ab


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2011)

I am reliably informed that badman nah repeat jokes from upper thread level.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd have a problem with Balafuckingmory if I was Irish though.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 15, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I am reliably informed that badman nah repeat jokes from upper thread level.


 
Chief Wensleydale called me and told me to do it


----------



## weepiper (Mar 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'd have a problem with Balafuckingmory if I was Irish though.


 
Irish?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 15, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Irish?


 
Yeah whats the story?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 15, 2011)

Christ waterloowelshy - you have no ability to laugh at yourself whatsoever do you? Sad fuck


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'd have a problem with Balafuckingmory if I was Irish though.


 

If that is the one with Edie Mcready you will have to get through me before you can harm her


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Irish?


 
I thought she was fifey wifey, but then I am no expert on scots accents. Just morbid depravity


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 18, 2011)

Thora said:


> Isn't he a crime fighting mouse though?


 
Indeed.

People commenting on things from a position of ignorance on the internet? Some mistake surely?


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 18, 2011)

IC3D said:


> Yeah whats the story?


 
Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 18, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> He/she is also incorrect. Just a few moments spent looking at the shows that are on cbeebies alone will show that.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/shows/ab


 


Innit, there's a black Welsh (dubs!) bus driver in Fireman Sam - and he was in it when I was watching it in the 80's.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 18, 2011)

all dat cheeze


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Great thread. Particularly the bit about 'you're so sad you're still talking about your kids when they're five'.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 18, 2011)

NVP said:


> Great thread. Particularly the bit about 'you're so sad you're still talking about your kids when they're five'.


 
I know  Clearly I should have lost interest in him by now


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2011)

Honestly, trashy. If you can still remember his name it's time to cut those apron strings.


----------

